# Joint recommendation



## daviddoria (Dec 18, 2007)

I am trying to do something like this:








Do you think holding the roof to the front/sides and the sides/front to the base with glue is acceptable? Or how else would you recommend making these joints? I would have put screws through all of them, but I guess that is not "good technique" haha (and the result is much uglier!). Any suggestions/comments?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Using glue would certainly be very acceptable. If this bird house is going into actual use vs just a decoration be sure that you use a water proof glue such  ANY ONE OF THIS LIST 

G


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

If it's going outside I wouldn't suggest using only glue since the seasonal changes will make the wood move too much for it to hold together This is due to the glueing of endgrain/ cross grain of the sides and roof.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could use dowels or splines, and TB III.


----------



## daviddoria (Dec 18, 2007)

Dowels are a good idea. What is TB III?


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Titebond 3.

http://www.titebond.com/IntroPageTB.ASP?UserType=1&ProdSel=ProductCategoryTB.asp?prodcat=1

I'd go with Cabinetman. Dowels won't take long. The birds will love you for the next 20 years (instead of 10 without). :laughing:


----------



## ProToCall Constructi (Nov 13, 2009)

I would definitely use TiteBond III and Dowels, or even rabbet the top joint and possibly biscuit join the roof to the walls.

http://www.protocallconstruction.com


----------



## georgewoodie (Oct 20, 2009)

daviddoria:

I use dowel quite a bit so that would work for me as well.

You might also consider a dado cut but screws into end grain have very little strength.

Any time I want [or need] to screw into end grain, I use plastic plugs to accept the screws. This seems to work very well. The plugs I am referring to are used when mounting to concrete blocks. First with both parts in place, drill for the screw size. This will give you good registration. Now drill to the size you need for the plug, insert it and cut any extruding piece free so you have a flat surface. Then assemble.

I am doing this on a mortise jig I am making. I will be fastening to end grain plywood with no glue, only the screws. I want to be able to take the jig apart as I discover the need for correction or adjustments.

Woodie


----------

